# Peanut is coming on Friday...



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't believe it's already here. He'll be a couple days shy of nine weeks. Here's his six-week-old pic again until I get some new ones.

The kids and I went and picked up a few grooming supplies, food rec'd by the breeder, and some toys and we're heading out to get the playpen. Anything else I need right now that I'm not thinking of?

People have been saying "Are you crazy??" when they find out we're getting a puppy this week. Kind of unnerving, lol.

My daughter has been reading up on grooming and housebreaking and my grandmother has said she'll come by to help babysit while I work(home office) and the kids are at school...so i think we're pretty prepared...

thanks for listening


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see all the pics once you get him home!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

So exciting! What a dollbaby. 

Do you have a crate for Peanut? Also, you might want to get a water bottle, probably not the dog size, but the biggest small animal size for a puppy. Pee-pads, Nature's Miracle or other deodorizing cleaner, small wipes for small areas - like pre-moistened eye wipes, or Natural Bath wipes. 

Have you seen the threads with the puppy ex-pen/crate/pee-pad set ups? Just make sure you have everything in there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so excited for you. Can't believe the time has gone so fast . . . at least for me.  Tak lots of pictures when Peanut comes home. I'll be anxiously waiting.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whooEANUT IS COMING HOME!!!!

I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! Can't wait to meet Peanut through pictures!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Peanut is beautiful !
ohhh, the waiting ! I went to the pet shop or shopped on-line everyday while waiting for Henry! I even bought a gift for his Mommy!

All those folks are jealous by the way, they all really want a puppy . . .they are thinking IWAP.

kisses to Peanut ahead of time!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww, he's so cute! Can't wait to see homecoming pics.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

collar, leash, harness?

good luck!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

We ran out and got a few more things and what a suprise to see all the nice responses 

Oh, yeah, we got a collar and leash. is a harness better? the breeder said to have some pee pads for when we pick him up at the airport so we do have a package of those. but I'll get those wipes. thanks for that tip

I am opting to do the pack and play instead of the x-pen and then we'll upgrade him to our mudroom ( 6X8 room) when I know that I can trust our girl chloe with him. do you think that's a good plan?

I'll definitely post lots of pics. thanks again!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i like the harness for a long walk or for a dog that pulls, this way the throat is not subjected to a hard pull. both my dogs make this horrible sounding cough sometimes and it scares me to think i might be making it worse. i have read that small dogs are more prone to 'collapsing tracheas'. i also use a collar but these days it seems to be more for a place to keep their tags.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, he is a cutie pie.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I used a harness on Kubrick when he was younger as I was also afraid of choking him. Now that he is older, we use a collar (started using it around 10 months of age). He walks better on a collar than a harness for sure. For LONG walks (we do about 3.5-4 hour walks), we use the harness and a retractable leash so he can pull and run around as much as he wants. 

Don't forget to buy tons of odor-killing cleaner for cleaning up accidents. Also, some chews would be nice to have on hand. Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We use a harness and Scooter does much better on it than he did with a collar. Get LOTS of toys!!! Try www.petedge.com as their prices are great and you'll find some great stuff. So exciting, congratulations!!! Peanut is so cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how fun - what a darling puppy - you must be beside yourself with excitement. My only comment on the pack and play is that puppies can chew something fierce and they pee a lot - you may get holes and stains you hadn't planned on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ONLY 1 DAY LEFT!!! THEN PEANUT COMES HOME!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much! I am beside myself with excitement but also a little fear, lol...(can I handle this???)

I just talked to Linda...must be under 85 and it looks like right now the forecast is calling for 85 degrees here tomorrow!! Yikes! she will let me know tonight if it needs to be postponed... keep your fingers crossed for cooler weather 

(ps Linda isn't the most talkative person but she did happen to say when I was asking about his personality that "you will see very soon, he is a very happy boy"!)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's breeder was the same way. She told me that he wasn't alpha and that he was a friendly and playful puppy...annoying isn't it..lol
Luckily she had listened to me and all of the qualities that I was looking for and had picked the PERFECT puppy for my family. 
Before they get home you just want to know everything about them,...I'm sure that Peanut is a little doll and that you'll be thrilled when you meet him. 
Make sure that you have LOTS of Natures Miracle on hand..I bought a small bottle (the people at the petstore suggested a gallon..lol) and I've had to buy more because Todd went through a phase where he wouldn't go potty outside in the rain (UGH!) and he won't use pee pads. 
He's slowly getting over it and I'm keeping him tethered to me when it's rainy out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> Thanks so much! I am beside myself with excitement but also a little fear, lol...(can I handle this???)
> 
> I just talked to Linda...must be under 85 and it looks like right now the forecast is calling for 85 degrees here tomorrow!! Yikes! she will let me know tonight if it needs to be postponed... keep your fingers crossed for cooler weather
> 
> (ps Linda isn't the most talkative person but she did happen to say when I was asking about his personality that "you will see very soon, he is a very happy boy"!)


I can almost promise you that you'll fall in love within moments of laying your eyes on your precious little Peanut. Each one of them is special in their own way and they have an innate ability to worm their way into our hearts and our lives before we even recognize it. As you know, I have two of Linda's dogs and I couldn't be happier with who they are.

Smile, you're in for a fun time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Peanut has beautiful coloring. What a cute puppy. Congratulations!!!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations. 

Peanut is cute and what a great name.

I agree with Geri each has their own special way.

Have fun.

Jon


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah !! Welcome Peanut .
I do not know if we are all talking about the same Linda but I have one of her dogs too .. 
Do not worry - she is not a chatty Kathy but her dogs are her priority and she ensures you have all the information you need ..
Little Peanut is adorable - congratulations .. I agree - I used the pack and play in the begiinning and it worked very well for us ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

peanut is just too cute. have fun.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Peanut is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

looking forward to tomorrow ! I am sure Peanut is too! pics as soon as possible to satisfy IWAP!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAY PEANUT COMES HOME TODAY!!!! WE NEED PICTURES!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoo Whoo! Can't wait to see some pictures.....Good luck getting settled in!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well today is the big day ... No more sleeps . 
I hope all went well for peanut .. and his ride on the big bird . The next couple of days are a little stressful for him so let him find his way .. Some want lots of cuddles and attention and some need a litttle down time .. Every puppy is different ..


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yea for Peanut! Be prepared for a few restless nights. He may bark and whine alot the first night or two, but it will ease off in time. Be sure to leave him in his space/bed regardless of the crying. He'll get the message that that is a safe place. Some people/kids like to sleep next to the pups to try and calm them down the first night. Just don't make a habit of it. He should be quiet by night #3. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excitedly waiting to see pictures and hear all about your first day with Peanut. Welcome home baby!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes! We are getting ready to leave...Just got his play yard all set up and got our things ready to go(I've included pics)! 

thought you might get a kick out of this...this morning, we drove over to the cargo bay near the airport to make sure we wouldn't get lost this afternoon and my daughter asked if we could just hang out in the car until 5pm..LOL!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The play yard looks great with the toys, bed and pee pad. However, I would advise against using a soft side. If your puppy likes to chew AT ALL, she will chew a hole right through and get out! This would probably do for now, but you should look into getting a wire or plastic expen, I think.

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome home Peanut! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I used a pack and play for COSMO and he never tried to chewed it .. eventually he did try to climb it of it but it worked really well for us when he was a little guy .. He was not the chewer that Asta was.. I kept it in the kitchen so I never left him alone in it -someone was with him and always supervised him . 
There were times he refused to be in a crate and I needed to get dinner on the table and we had to eat .. He had a few issues in the beginning .
I never needed anything like this for Asta he was fine but he did not have the dietary problems & tummy upsets that Cosmo had as a little guy .
It just made it easier for me as I could see him and he could see me but the amount of damage he could do was contained to a smaller area and easy to clean up 
I want to be clear he was not in there all the time but there were times it was helpful and came in handy .. Just like putting the baby in the playpen but then again maybe I am dating myself !! Ahem ..
As I have said before every puppy is different .


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

My goodness, he is so so so precious and cute and sweet. He was frightened for about two minutes and then started to kiss and play with the kids. He has quickly stolen our hearts!!! We are deeply enamored with him and have all been vying for his attentions...I'll post more tomorrow!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness. He's ADORABLE! Congratulations!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sweet pooch, I'll bet he'll be getting plenty of sleep after a good meal.
Hope you're all enjoying.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!! He is adorable!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations! I am so very excited for you. I am sure you are enjoying him very much...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations. He is so fluffy and has the sweetest expression. I love kids and puppies.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He really is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh...he is adorable..as is your son!! Congrats.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

that last photo just put the biggest smile on my face!
what a cutie.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable and so is your son. 
Enjoy your beautiful puppy. Congratulations!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Awwww! Peanut and your son are adorable!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie pie (as is your son). I can't wait to hear more and see more. Hope it wasn't a terrible night. Sometimes the first night or two are a little harder. I'm hoping yours went smoothly.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Peanut is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a cutie!! And Peanut is adorable, too!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Your son looks like he THRILLED with his new little buddy... 
They are going to best friends I think 
Great pictures..I can't wait to see more.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What sweeties, both of them!

Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you and your family on your new cutie!:kiss:
Peanut is adorable and how sweet to see your little boy loving on him too!:clap2:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*ADORABLE both of them.*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I, I, I, I, I, IWAP!!!!!!!! so sweet both of your kids.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey everyone! thanks so much for all the nice replies... Been so busy...but we're loving it. Last night actually suprisingly calm. My daughter slept on the couch next to the playpen and Peanut seemed OK with it! 

I think we'll try the crate tonight, but I'm afraid to as it seems that he loves to sleep in his playpen (we put him in when he seems tired and each time he doses right off...)

Aside from beingabsolutely adorable, Peanut is so inquisitve and sociable and funny...he keeps chewing my hair and our toes, lol. Anyone have any good tips on chew toys? all the things we have gotten he doesn't seem interested in... 

Posting a few more pics. A couple more from yesterday, moments after meeting Peanut at the airport, myself and then the kids.(i hope it's safe to be posting pics of ourselves. I am usually pretty paranoid about this!) Then a couple from today...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Peanut is adorable!!!
Havanese are wonderful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! How sweet is that!?! Oh,it brings back memories of when we picked up Quincy. He did that face lickie thing to my little boy in his car seat.......oh.....precious!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on little Peanut. He is a little cutie pie. I miss my two little ones. We just got home from vacation and we pick them up in the morning from my friend. Enjoy all the puppy fun!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww what a sleepy baby!!!! Get him some Merrick flossies!!! They aren't cheap, but at his age it should take him a long while to go through one.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He's a cutie patootie! I love puppies!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Your story of Peanut's chewing reminds me of how fun Max was as a baby puppy! Those little puppy teeth are sharp, aren't they? I was lucky, Max liked his toys. Every time he chewed on my fingers, toes, hair, etc., I simply took them away and gave him a toy (I didn't have to scold at all). I had to teach my grandchildren that when they squealed and ran, Max would bark and chase toes with the intent to "kill". ha! Now, at 11 months old, he plays with his toys and is not a biter. Rarely, does he chew "my stuff" 

*** unless a paper towel, napkin or kleenex is close by, then the "shredder" in him can't resist*** 

I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows soooo fast!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness - those pictures are precious.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm glad that it's going so well. 
Todd's favorite chewtoys are natural one's like merrick flossies, chicken breast jerky strips, Hooves, Texas toothpicks, bully sticks, ect. 
He also loves it when we stuff his Kong with kibble or chicken jerky. Anything made by merrick seems to be a winner. 
His favorite stuffed (well, in this case stuffingless)animal chew toy is a Spot ethical products silky raccoon with squeakers in its head and tail...he even sleeps with it..lol
http://store.petplace.com/product/p...ical-products-plush-skinneeez-20-dog-toy.html


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is so sweet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is *so* cute. I bet the kids (and you) can't keep their hands off him. What a little love. Enjoy every minute of this cute puppy stage because by five months it's over and they suddenly become all grown up. Give him a hug for Milo, Bailey and me.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

AHHHHH peanut is so perfect. He reminds me of my Mollie when we first got her. Mollie loved her paciffer toys and flosses

congrats!!!!!!

I am having puppy pangs


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

So after some sleepless nights, I am so excited. I don't know who else to share this with but y'all... Peanut is so very smart  

First of all, he is doing so well with the housebreaking! He doesn't really want to go on his weepads for whatever reason, so he waits until we bring him out. We try to play until tired, playpen for nap and then outside...after a short time, he really seems to be figuring it out 

Secondly, I got a little bag of biljac treats (I couldn't find the type the breeder recommended), and I think he knows sit now (i remember the techniques from the classes we brought Chloe to) after two little five minute sessions with just a couple of treats! My hubby thinks it is a fluke, lol.

So needless to say, we are having so much fun and lovin our little Peanut to pieces...Thanks for listening!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

gabdyl said:


> after two little five minute sessions with just a couple of treats! My hubby thinks it is a fluke, lol.


I'm glad to hear that all is going well! Tell your DH it's not a fluke... Todd learned sit in about the same amount of time...they are SMART little one's!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What an incredibly adorable puppy (and son!) Thanks for sharing with us. We live for these moments.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy you're having so much fun with Peanut. It only gets better with time. I've been using BilJac liver treats for mine for a long time now and they love them. I break them apart so they'll last longer.

We need more photos so keep that camera handy.


----------

